# Secret the Hereford's litter



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it her first litter? Sometimes the first litter is small. The smallest litter I've had was 5 babies. I left the litter unculled and they grew up to be some of the biggest babies I've ever had.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a period of about two months during which I had litters of one, two, or three by three different does. I think it may have something to do with the season, or the lighting conditions,or some other thing. Does are mounted many times before they actually conceive and the less experienced bucks may not accurately deliver the necessary 'payload' when they complete the job. I would suppose that obese meeces have an entirely different set of difficulties conjugating.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have only had one hereford litter and she only had 3 babies.

I want to see pics as soon as the markings develop, please! (still very jealous)


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sure they're adorable! If you can, post pictures. 

Getting rid of the runt will free up some of the resources he'd use for the others. It's for the betterment of the whole litter to cull runts as soon as it's apparent that they're runts. Some people just can't bring themselves to do this though, so it's just a suggestion which you're free not to take.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pix! Pix!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are brilliant!!! 

Willow xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Still gorgeous! hehe

And yeah, they definately look satin to me!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely little mousies!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

oh Kathy, just caught up with this - they are gorgeous!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Agreed, they really are stunning little mousies.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Kathy they are real little stunners hun 

Juliet xx


----------



## toyah (Oct 6, 2008)

They're very nice Kathy. I really like marked mice, and these are such unusual markings. Very nice!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

have only just seen this thread, those bubs are beautiful... im very jelous :roll: x


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

wondefull litter.

enny one ho can tell me somthing about the genetik bagground for this paten, and how it is supost to look in show condition.?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What happened? (if you don't want to say feel free to PM instead). If you want to show, do it and don't let whoever it is put you off.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

kathy, ive never met u and i dont have a clue who ur talkin about, but please dont give up on showing as these bubs of urs are stunning and i sure know i was lookin forward to seeing them at shows next year  x x x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ok hun, but seriously dont let it put u off... these are ur mice and it should be u there showing them off and winning with them, not letting 1 person get in ur way.. otherwise hes won then hasnt he.
well all be at the shows, point him out and if he tries anything well boof him up  x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree strongly with x.leigh.amber.x

Obviously, do what feels right for you for the time being. Maybe after a while you will change your mind. I hope so anyway!
And remember that if someone did you wrong......well, Karma will come right back and bite him in the bum eventually. I'm a big believer in that!

xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You know my feeling on the matter 

I know I don't know you all that well, but I do hope you stick around!

Willow xx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Any updated photo's yet?


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

I love these babies---they make me think of English Bull Terrier pups  I am sooo jealous of whoever is having these. I have subscribed again to Fur and Feather after many long years (I used to breed and show rabbits when I was younger) so plan on leaving pics of cute mice lying around for hubby's benefit :lol:


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Is a Hereford a color marking that just means...white face?
I don't know 

but white faces are SO cute!
those are the cutest mice I have ever seen.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nevermind, I looked it up.
Herefords are my new favorite mouse


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Unfortunately we were taken advantage of by a local breeder. It has knocked me for six and the person has taken the mick out of us for paying for vets fees for his animals on another board and told us he "looks forward" to seeing us at NMC shows. To be honest we all felt it was a veiled threat
> 
> I won't name names on here obviously. If anyone would like to discuss this with me further I would be happy to in PM.


this person cannot be a regular supporter at shows or a deeply involved member of the club.Every commited member I have met has been helpful to newcomers without exception and given freely of their time and animals.There are a lot of people as with any hobby that are not truly participating members and do not have the club at heart.Anyone can pay their subscription but it takes more than that to be a real fancier.


----------

